# Embryo Fertilisation and Grading



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Hope you can help.

Out of 11 mature eggs injected with sperm - 5 have shown signs of fertilisation.

The clinic has told me they will do transfer tomorrow - Sat (Day 2) - eggs and sperm injected on Thursday.

Feeling a bit anxious - is it usual to find out grading on the day of procedure and not before?

Also I thought it was better to wait till Day 3 to allow for more cell division?

Debs


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Debs,

I am not a nurse.  I found out my grading on the day of transfer and had 2 grade 1, 7 cell embies put back 2 days after ec and got a bfp.  I think every clinic does things different, good luck 2morrow and for your 2ww

Mish x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Alot of clinic put embryos back day 2 and it is normal to only find out grading once you go in as embryos can't be graded until they start dividing and that won't be until some time tonight. Also may not have option of day 3 transfer as day 3 is a Sunday and some clinics just won't work on a Sunday.

Ruth


----------



## twinsmum (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Mish3434,  Sorry I taught you since you are on line we could chart but i don't know where to go as i am new on this site.


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Ruth and Mish, thanks for info, Debs xx


----------

